# 2 great aireal shots tonight



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went out in the car tonight with 2 mates and the catties, the passenger to spot the pigeons, the driver to drive ( what else lol ) then me out of the sun roof to help spot. We all take it in turns to shoot and we all missed our first shots on some high pigeons, anyway we pulled up to a pigeon roosting lower. It was the drivers turn to shoot and he clipped the pigeons tail feathers, it took flight hitting every branch on the way out and as it was flying i dropped it with a 12mm lead. I was buzzing as we have a little competition between ourselves and this put me 1 point up. Then the next pigeon we spotted also took flight as the passenger was about to shot and he took it straight out the air aswell, i was absolutely gutted that he had equalled me as even if he had shot one normally mine would have been the better shot lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was some good shooting! And it sounds like a good time was had by all.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yey ....How awesome was that..of course a nice video would make it tops for sure...Glad you guys had

a blast..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Weve been saying we will sort a video out for ages but trying to juggle catty, torch, and phone at the same time as retriving any shot pigeon can be a little difficult lol. I will try my best for next time, could do with a head camera or something along those lines


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Weve been saying we will sort a video out for ages but trying to juggle catty, torch, and phone at the same time as retriving any shot pigeon can be a little difficult lol. I will try my best for next time, could do with a head camera or something along those lines


Pro camera is to much too invest in for just having a good time taking birds...Only other way is just have a extra guy as

a camera only person to take video's...be cheaper in the long run...and it may just be to dark to see.........OM


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Weve been saying we will sort a video out for ages but trying to juggle catty, torch, and phone at the same time as retriving any shot pigeon can be a little difficult lol. I will try my best for next time, could do with a head camera or something along those lines
> ...


It would be easier on foot to do, i will try my best next time mate


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot youcanthide sounds like you had a good time


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice write up n good shooting bud.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting mate  AERIAL targets!!! a video will be amazing!

SSPT...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

They weren't planned mate lol. We were sick of the pigeons keep flying off as soon as the lamp was on them so when the shots presented themselves we took them. I was gutted when my mate pulled the aireal off aswell ha, i thought id done the shot of the night but obviously not


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice kills!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting kyle , i've been thinking about getting a good camera to record stuff with a good catapult shooting video would be awesome  text me when your next out - kai


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

We was gonna text you mate but by the time we had decided what we was doing and sime supped all his cuppas it was too late to have you come up.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

no worrys bruv


----------

